# Fresh Morels For Sale In Omaha Area



## dormit dan (May 9, 2013)

Freshly picked morels will be for sale at $25 a lb. once the season gets going. Will start in Kansas and work my way up into Nebraska. Will only sell to prospective buyers who will want 3 lb. or more, as I will be running on a short amount of time.

Will work with customers on a meeting place also. These morels will be freshly picked and not rinsed. Only serious inquiries please. Texts only to Dan at 4023058412. Serious inquiries only please.

Thanks.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Dormit Dan:: please post all sail items in the Classifieds Section. Thanks, Jack


----------

